# 15 ft rod (+/-) to handle top water lures at a distance



## smellfish (May 15, 2007)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. I have a issue that is related to distance casting. While surf fishing with top water baits, when I make a cast of reasonable distance, I have to raise the reel over my head inorder depart the proper action to the plug. My current rod is an 11 foot G-Loomis surf rod (spinning) rated for up to 3 oz lures. I am only 5'7" tall which is part of my problem. I like to use plugs in the 2 to 3 oz size. I was wondering if anyone knows of a blank in the 15 ft range to handle my problem or any other suggestions (other than growing) will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I am 5 feet 8 and a half inches tall and have a 15 foot rod. To me it is like throwing a telephone pole. I am interested in the answers that you get on this.


----------



## smellfish (May 15, 2007)

I think the rod would need to rated for light lures. Most 15 ft (+/-) rods are rated for heavy lure/tackle applications (6 oz & up) and therefore are extremely heavy and not practical for actual surf casting.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

That depends on what you consider "actual surf fishing". I agree in that a 15' pole isn't my choice for a surf rod, but you are throwing plugs. Many on this board wouldn't call throwing plugs "actual surf fishing". Mostly soaking bait around here.

I'm just sort of being a smart ass, but if you need to be that tall, just stand on a bucket or a cooler. Maybe a ladder. 

I can't imagine using a 15' rod to throw plugs. The thought makes me laugh.


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey SF,

I planned a vacation a couple of years back for a week of vacation up in Cape Cod. There, they use mostly plugs rather than soakers like us down here in the mid-atlantic. Anyways, the uanimous number one choice for your application is the Lamiglas Ron Arra series XSRA1084-2. It's only 9 foot long, but the people up there claim that it is the most comfortable and effective plugger to use, even if it is to be used all day. I never got one when I went up there as I couldn't stomach almost $300 for a rod for one trip. In this area, I rather get a heaver for that amount of money.

So, to answer your question, I don't think a 15 footer can be used easily for plugging and I do not know of a blank that will accomplish such a task.

Hope this helps,
Chump


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

The biggest problem that you'll run in to is the thickness of the blank at the base. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that most 15' rods have to be around 3" or more at the base, making them very unwieldy to use in hand for plugging.

I used to have a 15' rod I used for bottom rigging, and even for that purpose the large rod wasn't worth the extra few feet.

I'd say look for something in the 12-13' range, maybe fiddle with the plug to make the action work.

Just my .02

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

I use top water plugs when the conditions allow, casting up to 200'. I prefer a 9' medium action rod. I'm 6'.

If you're casting that sort of distance and beyond, I suspect your actual problem is that the line is sinking and dragging the lure down. Try a floating line or apply a very thin coating of oil to your line.

Good luck,
Brian


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

uuuuuuuuuuuh, try looking on the board sponsors page, the 13' estuary looks like what you are needing, one sweeeeet rod. AFAW
charlie


----------



## smellfish (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for all of your inputs (except for HUSKYMD who was just crapping on the new guy ... ). 

I do own a 9ft Ron Arra Lamiglas rod and it works great for plugging with swimmers and tins but the issue is with top water lures and getting the belly of the line out of the water to impart the proper lure action.

As I claimed ... I am new to this forum and the term "actual surf casting" was used to distinguish fishing from distance casting.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

i'd stick with something a little smaller--maybe 9-10 feet...we use tica rods in these lengths, also a coulple of customs, couple em with a stradic 5000 for a fast retrieve--can't go wrong...don't usually use plugs tho...mostly glass minnows, diamond jigs, stingsilvers
hope this helps


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Had a 13',,,, wasn't to my liking as much as the 11'. It's a trade off for me.
13' was a beast to "toss",,, just cutting back 2' made a world of differance in handling. I really don't notice much change in distance.
13' was slower for me and one heck of a fulcrum to overcome, the 11' is light enough to "whip" it more and probably casting as far (maybe further) with less strain on the back.
Try a 13 for 4 hrs.,,, you may see what I mean.
I'm not a "Arnold" either.


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a 15', 3 pc converted float rod, rigged with a Daiwa Laguna 3500. It holds approximately 300 yds of 20lb. Power Pro. The rod is rated 20 to 30 grams (2/3 to 1 oz)

The rod has been rigged with different guides to simulate Fuji New Concept Low Riders at a fraction of the cost

I consider this the ultimate ulta-light surf rod for casting metal lures. I have cast metal lure up to 2 oz in weight without any problems, and I can get extreme distances with this ultra light combination.

Above the foregrip the rod is .650", and the dia of the butt is 1.125" which is hi-density foam grip.

I was hoping to make contact with blues last winter along the panhandle of Florida , but none showed up. I did catch a bonita (little tuny) and it handled real great. The rod did all the work.

There are 2 other conversions like this, one in NY state, and one in mid Florida.

This rod is setup for metal lures, not top water plugs

You can cast the outfit all day ...it is light. opcorn: :fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

HuskyMD said:


> Many on this board wouldn't call throwing plugs "actual surf fishing".



I disagree heavily.


What do you call throwing plugs in the surf?.....False Surf Fishing?....


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I agree with the floating line comment. I can picture your problem, and honestly I don't think you being 6" taller would make as much a difference as using floating line, such as any of the super braids available today. 
Having seen a few 15' rods in action, I can't imagine one being light enough to plug with.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Unless you have forearms the size of small trees working a 15 ft rod is going to be tiring indeed. The other consideration is the ability to work the lure effectively. Sweeping a fifteen foot rod is not going to be the best option when trying to work a popper for example, tho you didn't mention the specific type of plug employed. 

I like to stick with rods in the 10 - 11ft range for this application and would think the loomis you mentioned would be ideal for the most part. I know the problem your facing, when the swells are large the topwater bait rides the swells and the line can be an issue getting caught up in the swells sometimes. Rather than going with an extremely long rod I think you would be best to target areas of beach where you can cast from higher ground (pier or jetty) or beach with significant slope to it. Leave the flatter beach areas for working metal or soaking bait.

My .02


----------



## Awesome John* (Dec 23, 2003)

*Been there done that*

I enjoy big surf sticks for plugging and have done it all..

verdict?

It aint worth it..
You get faster concentrated velocity with a short stick.. 12 foot is tops for plugging.. and 14 tops for distance casting bait.. I am now using a 12 foot breakaway 123 for my bait fishing (love it!) and a old Daiwa regal strike 12 footer 2pc for big plugging.. I am using a 10 foot fenwick saltstick for medium plugging and I get great distance and enjoy the feel better on the shorter stick...

30 years of fishing and I got bigger than the average arms.. tusrt me you dont want to go telephone pole it aint worth the creaks youll have in your elbows and shoulders later...


----------



## Salty Dog (Aug 11, 2006)

I like playing w/ big surf rods also BUT, I FOUND A tica 9' rated 1-3 an constantly throw 2oz plug in the surf 100 yds NO PROBLEM. fishing CAPE COD. PLUMB ISLAND, CUTTY HUNK, an any where there's salt. you should look int THEM VERY VERY SHORT MONEY. an you will LOVE 'EM
GOOD LUCK GOOD PLUGGIN


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Interesting thread and I think the guy who said the line was sinking and altering the lure action hit the nail on the head. Dry fly fisherman use a grease to make the tippet float, should work on the first 20ft or so of the main line. Or of course you can get braid that floats.

Rod wise, things have come on since the 3in diameter butt 15 footers?
While working with Penn I developed a three piece 15ft rod, weighs 17oz without the reel seat and the butt section is parallel and just under 1in diameter, rated to cast 4 to 6oz and sold/sells in the UK for around $140.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Neal,
You're definitely more in tune with the latest trends in rod building than I am, thanks for sharing that info on the 15' rod! 

Last 15' I saw was a Silstar 3 pc spinner that was built like a tree with a huge base diameter, too large to fit my old sand spikes. The rod weighed a ton and was inefficient to use for any extended amount of time.

I'm interested in this converted float rod that was being talked about. That seems like a really good setup. Where did you get it, or how was it made into a surf setup?

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Richard does most of his surf fishing on the Panhandle so I would guess it is a lighter set up to what you are after.

However, I am sure he will confirm or deny that statement within the hour!

I personally agree with earlier posts re using a 9 to 11ft rod for lues being the way to go. I'm English so I am used to 12ft to 14ft rods on the beach so my lure rods are around 12ft for stingslivers etc and something heavier for the big surface plugs where you need some oomph to set the hooks and control a good fish.

BB


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Black Beard said:


> Richard does most of his surf fishing on the Panhandle so I would guess it is a lighter set up to what you are after.
> 
> However, I am sure he will confirm or deny that statement within the hour!
> 
> ...


Maybe , but not within the hour ...the only fishing I am doing now is perch fishing in Lake Erie.

About the float rod, I bought it originally for bottom bouncing streamer flies and spawn bags in the harbour back in St. Catharines for salmon, rainbows (steelhead) and brown trout. I didn't use the centre pin reel, I used a Daiwa Laguna 2000 with 20 lb. Power Pro.

I ordered 3 more of the rods, and converted 2 of them like my conversion, the third is been used as a float rod with centre pin reel.

Through reading about Fuji New Concept Low Rider guides and talking with Ron at Half Hitch Tackle in Panama City Beach, we decided to simulate the guides (because of cost) and using the Fuji guide placement with a Daiwa Laguna 3500 (approx 300 yds. of 20 lb. PP) . The rod works great. If anyone wants to try it out ....contact me next winter when I am fishing the panhandle.

If you have anymore questions ....ask away :fishing:


----------

